# Softbank Simcard



## Josephe321 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

I am writing this it get a help to fix my cellphone which is locked to Softbank. 

I currently live in Turkey and need a Softbank simcard, of any kind, used, inactive, prepaid... that could unlock my Iphone for non-carrier uses. 

If anyone have one, or could help me with buying one; the cheapest, and ship it to me in turkey, would be of a great help to me. I will compensate the charge right away to your account or in any means convenient to you. 

Please contact me at, facebook: Josephe M Larson 

Again I appreciate your attention and help. 

Cordially, 

Joseph


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Why don't you sell the iPhone to a Softbank subscriber in Japan who can use it -- via eBay, for example -- then buy an iPhone or iPod touch that you can actually use?


----------

